# Treiber für asus m3n-ht deluxe mempipe



## dellenknecht (20. April 2011)

*Treiber für asus m3n-ht deluxe mempipe*

hallo

ich habe mir heute win 7 ultimate 64 mb gekauft und installiert. nun möchte ich gerne den aktuellsten treiber dafür laden und sehe auf der homepage von asus nicht so durch und weiß nicht was ich da genau laden soll und muß.

könnte mir jemand vllt. einen direkten link zu ner site senden wo ich den aktuellsten treiber für das mainboard bekomme und den aktuellsten biostreiber den ich dafür brauche so das beides auf dem neuesten stand ist

danke...


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2011)

*AW: Treiber für asus m3n-ht deluxe mempipe*

Hier ist das Board: http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=RgHWsXGQyHAG1n7Z


Da gehst Du in Stück weiter unten auf downloads, dann bei "Betriebssystem auswählen" nimmst Du "windows7 64bit" - von dne angezeigten Downloads brauchst Du dann an sich nur "Chipset" und falls Du onboardsound nutzt noch "Audio"


----------

